

Show HN: RSS feed of a user's HN comments - rahimnathwani

Sylvain at Algolia was kind enough to accept a small pull request for HN search, which means you can now add things like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;userfeed&#x2F;pg to your RSS reader, to get the most recent comments from that user.<p>Each feed item currently includes just the text of the comment, but it should be easy to add some extra info, like the article title and parent URL.  I&#x27;ll take a look at the weekend unless someone beats me to it :)
======
canatan01
You can actually use the search API and you get the comment + article text and
parent URL as the result.

I made a small web app 2 years ago to follow HN users:
[http://www.nou.nl/hn/](http://www.nou.nl/hn/)

Example HN user page (where you can also find comment + parent):
[http://www.nou.nl/hn/user/pg](http://www.nou.nl/hn/user/pg)

~~~
rahimnathwani
I like the presentation of your site, and will definitely use it when I'm at
home.

The reason I wanted RSS feeds is that I often take a bus to/from work, and the
variable latency on my mobile connection makes it hard to skim different
articles online. Syncing the newsblur app before I leave takes care of this
problem.

